# training before going to park



## Robbies (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I want start snowboarding in the park but I want to do some training before that. :dunno: Improve balance, learn technique how to ride on the rails and boxes etc. For example like this tutorial (2:00-2:30) YouTube - How to do Frontside Boardslides / Noseslides on a snowboard - Maverix Snow Camp

I would appreciate guys if you post here some tips what to do before starting snowboarding in the park. Video tutorials would be grate.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a balance board that helped me overall last year. I haven't gotten it out this year yet but will have to do here in the next week or so.


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

Training before going to park for snowboarding is probably the fastest way to improve techniqe and increase the chances of preventing injuries. Going to the gym and training is very benifical but if you don't have a gym at your disposal then this will probably help. Firstly STRETCH this will help your flexability and balance and do as many differnt stretches as possible. Secondly you can buy a balance ball (half sphere ball) and start doing squats(bending down with your legs so your ass is almost touching the balance ball) then after youve done a couple of those start another squat except this time turn to your right side and then left side repeadtly will still bending down and in the squat(holding the squat). You can then start doing these same squats with a medicine ball and holding it in front of you to give you a little more resitance. This exercise will build core strenght and drastically improve balance and flexability. There is also differnt variations of this exercises liek doing the squat but turning left or right as your bending down and turning left or right as your going back up form the squat. At my gym i have seen this munk type dude lol and kinda stole his exercise which actually is very benifical for snowbaording. His exercise involves using one leg on the balance ball while holding your other foot with your oppisite hand (I.E. if using your right foot to balance grab your left foot with right hand) then he did a couple half squats with his leg. He then continued to start to bend down with his face going towards the floor while mainting balance. I started doing this and really really helped me with my balance but i must CAUTION that you must already have masterd the balance for the squats and it requires a certain degree of concentration. Other then that you can do enuf push ups and crunches which will build core strenght. And if you have acces to a gym they usually have thee rectangular boards which you can stack up. I usually stack them up and start jump on and off of them and when i jump on them i make sure to bend down (Squat) and this will help workout your legs and also help your legs get used to jumpin onto rails and such.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

stretch those muscles and learn how to stomp landings, dunno if it's mental or physical prep or what but it helps for landing jumps and stuff. but mainly stretch, and good physical exercise.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

k2spitfire said:


> Training before going to park for snowboarding is probably the fastest way to improve techniqe and increase the chances of preventing injuries. Going to the gym and training is very benifical but if you don't have a gym at your disposal then this will probably help. Firstly STRETCH this will help your flexability and balance and do as many differnt stretches as possible. Secondly you can buy a balance ball (half sphere ball) and start doing squats(bending down with your legs so your ass is almost touching the balance ball) then after youve done a couple of those start another squat except this time turn to your right side and then left side repeadtly will still bending down and in the squat(holding the squat). You can then start doing these same squats with a medicine ball and holding it in front of you to give you a little more resitance. This exercise will build core strenght and drastically improve balance and flexability. There is also differnt variations of this exercises liek doing the squat but turning left or right as your bending down and turning left or right as your going back up form the squat. At my gym i have seen this munk type dude lol and kinda stole his exercise which actually is very benifical for snowbaording. His exercise involves using one leg on the balance ball while holding your other foot with your oppisite hand (I.E. if using your right foot to balance grab your left foot with right hand) then he did a couple half squats with his leg. He then continued to start to bend down with his face going towards the floor while mainting balance. I started doing this and really really helped me with my balance but i must CAUTION that you must already have masterd the balance for the squats and it requires a certain degree of concentration. Other then that you can do enuf push ups and crunches which will build core strenght. And if you have acces to a gym they usually have thee rectangular boards which you can stack up. I usually stack them up and start jump on and off of them and when i jump on them i make sure to bend down (Squat) and this will help workout your legs and also help your legs get used to jumpin onto rails and such.


and for you, go to school and learn paragraphs.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to have a friend with a 14ft square trampoline. Cheap old bindings + plywood + pipe insulation = good trick training. On my feet I could spin 720's pretty easy. With the board it was stunning how much it messed up my spin. Not just speed but my axis was going wrong. If I had tried to 360 on snow like I did my first time with the board on tramp I would have died. Whats great is that the spin work I have done on the board has made my off board spins better. 900's on my feet are now pretty easy. As you can imagin this is also great for learning grabs.


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

Originally posted byavenged1985 

Quote:
Originally Posted by k2spitfire 
Training before going to park for snowboarding is probably the fastest way to improve techniqe and increase the chances of preventing injuries. Going to the gym and training is very benifical but if you don't have a gym at your disposal then this will probably help. Firstly STRETCH this will help your flexability and balance and do as many differnt stretches as possible. Secondly you can buy a balance ball (half sphere ball) and start doing squats(bending down with your legs so your ass is almost touching the balance ball) then after youve done a couple of those start another squat except this time turn to your right side and then left side repeadtly will still bending down and in the squat(holding the squat). You can then start doing these same squats with a medicine ball and holding it in front of you to give you a little more resitance. This exercise will build core strenght and drastically improve balance and flexability. There is also differnt variations of this exercises liek doing the squat but turning left or right as your bending down and turning left or right as your going back up form the squat. At my gym i have seen this munk type dude lol and kinda stole his exercise which actually is very benifical for snowbaording. His exercise involves using one leg on the balance ball while holding your other foot with your oppisite hand (I.E. if using your right foot to balance grab your left foot with right hand) then he did a couple half squats with his leg. He then continued to start to bend down with his face going towards the floor while mainting balance. I started doing this and really really helped me with my balance but i must CAUTION that you must already have masterd the balance for the squats and it requires a certain degree of concentration. Other then that you can do enuf push ups and crunches which will build core strenght. And if you have acces to a gym they usually have thee rectangular boards which you can stack up. I usually stack them up and start jump on and off of them and when i jump on them i make sure to bend down (Squat) and this will help workout your legs and also help your legs get used to jumpin onto rails and such. 

and for you, go to school and learn paragraphs.

ye i know i was in a big up rush and just wanted to post it up before i delayed it any longer


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

k2spitfire said:


> Training before going to park for snowboarding is probably the fastest way to improve techniqe and increase the chances of preventing injuries. Going to the gym and training is very benifical but if you don't have a gym at your disposal then this will probably help. Firstly STRETCH this will help your flexability and balance and do as many differnt stretches as possible. Secondly you can buy a balance ball (half sphere ball) and start doing squats(bending down with your legs so your ass is almost touching the balance ball) then after youve done a couple of those start another squat except this time turn to your right side and then left side repeadtly will still bending down and in the squat(holding the squat). You can then start doing these same squats with a medicine ball and holding it in front of you to give you a little more resitance. This exercise will build core strenght and drastically improve balance and flexability. There is also differnt variations of this exercises liek doing the squat but turning left or right as your bending down and turning left or right as your going back up form the squat. At my gym i have seen this munk type dude lol and kinda stole his exercise which actually is very benifical for snowbaording. His exercise involves using one leg on the balance ball while holding your other foot with your oppisite hand (I.E. if using your right foot to balance grab your left foot with right hand) then he did a couple half squats with his leg. He then continued to start to bend down with his face going towards the floor while mainting balance. I started doing this and really really helped me with my balance but i must CAUTION that you must already have masterd the balance for the squats and it requires a certain degree of concentration. Other then that you can do enuf push ups and crunches which will build core strenght. And if you have acces to a gym they usually have thee rectangular boards which you can stack up. I usually stack them up and start jump on and off of them and when i jump on them i make sure to bend down (Squat) and this will help workout your legs and also help your legs get used to jumpin onto rails and such.


YES! this is perfect. I can't afford to sign up for a gym and have been trying to figure out some good work outs and this sounds like it would be perfect to get me through the winter.:thumbsup:


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

sweet glad i could help


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

don't forget cardio! it sucks, but helps alot!


----------

